# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Rumunët shkarkojnë kryeministrin për moszbatim programi. Shqiptarët e rizgjedhin!

## Albo

*Partia kryesore në Rumani shkarkon kryeministrin e vet për moszbatim të programit*

Partia Social Demokrate në Rumani do të nominojë një kryeministër të ri të hënën pasi dënoi qeverinë dhe kryeministrin e zgjedhur nga vetë ajo disa muaj më parë.



Pasi largoi nga detyra kryeministrin e ri të mërkurën, Partia Social Demokrate në pushtet në Rumani, PSD, do të emërojë një kryeministër të ri të hënën.

Megjithatë, partia rrezikon të ketë probleme në sigurimin e shumicës në parlament, pasi u vu në pikëpyetje besnikëria e 14 deputetëve, përfshirë ish-kryeministrin Victor Ponta dhe disa anëtarë të Aleancës së Liberalëve dhe Demokratëve, ALDE, të cilët votuan kundër mocionit të largimit.

Presidenti Klaus Iohannis, i cili përfaqëson Rumaninë në Këshillin Europian deri të premten, bëri thirrje për konsultime me të gjitha fraksionet parlamentare të hënën.

Kreu i Social Demokratëve, Liviu Dragnea tha të mërkurën, pas votimit në parlament, se ai kishte katër opsione për postin e kryeministrit, por pas bisedimeve me aleatët dhe një takimi të udhëheqjes socialdemokrate në fundjavë do të zgjedhin një emër.

Ai përjashtoi mundësinë e një kryeministri teknik dhe tha se duhet të jetë një person i ndershëm, i përgjegjshëm, jo ​​aventurier, i aftë të zbatojë programin e qeverisë.

Rumania është kthyer në normalitet, vazhdoi ai. Mocioni i largimit ishte një lëvizje politike nga PSD dhe ALDE dhe ne ishim të vetëdijshëm për rreziqet. Por nuk mund të rrezikonim ngritje të pyetjeve mbi një program ambicioz të qeverisë, shtoi ai.

Iohannis, shkoi në Bruksel të mërkurën, tha se priste për një propozim të vlefshëm për postin e kryeministrit nga Social Demokratët. I qëndroj mendimit tim për integritetin e kryeministrit, tha ai nga Berlini.

Në janar, Iohannis paralajmëroi se nuk do të emëronte një kryeministër të dënuar ose hetuar për marrje ryshfeti.

Kryeministër zakonisht bëhet kreu i partisë me shumicë në parlament, por Dragnea është dënuar me dy vjet për tentativë për të manipuluar një referendum në vitin 2012.

Emërimi i tij nuk do të ishte miratuar nga Iohannis dhe ai më në fund emëroi Sorin Grindeanun, pasi presidenti e hodhi poshtë zgjedhjen e parë të Dragnea, ish-ministrin e zhvillimit Sevil Shahid.

Përveç emërimit të një kryeministri të ri dhe formimit të një qeverie të re, koalicioni PSD-ALDE rrezikon të humbasë shumicën në parlament dhe të jetë i detyruar të ketë një tjetër aleancë me partinë kryesore hungareze, UDMR.

Një aleancë me UDMR mund të jetë problematike, megjithatë, pasi PSD të martën bllokoi një procedurë emergjence për të miratuar tre ligje të kërkuara nga minoriteti hungarez.

Kryeministri Sorin Grindeanu dhe qeveria e tij ndërkohë po e mbajnë detyrën deri në caktimin e një kryeministri të ri.

_Ana Maria Touma
Ana Maria Touma është gazetare e Rrjetit Ballkanik të Gazetarisë Investigative në Rumani._

BIRN

----------

